# April Lottery Winner - Lamontjb!!



## BDog

John (Lamontjb-) wins it for April with #18 - 
Congratulations John! Please send a PM to all participants listed. Update this list as contact is made and status changes.

1. McGreggor57- 11,34,4-In
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -In
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - ????
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - In
6. Empty Spot - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - In
8. Tmmedic20- 21,27,9 -In
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - WINNER
10. Empty Spot- 36,38,28 -
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-In
12. Jerobinson17 -16,35,32 -In
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-In


----------



## andrprosh

Congratulations John!


----------



## mcgreggor57

Congrats John. I've got your sticks ready to go, I just need an addy.

Thanks!


----------



## BDog

I dont think that John (Lamontjb) even knows he won. Figured he would check the Lottery thread. LOL!

Guess I will PM him the news!


----------



## lamontjb

Hey guys, thanks for the update... I did check around the 8th and didnt see an update... this is so awesome. My wife got in this weekend so I just got back home. My address here is:

CPT John LaMont
579th Signal Company
Unit #15093
APO, AP 96224

Please ship using USPS Flat Rate box. My wife sent me two packages at the same time, they were roughly the same size. The flat rate box which cost almost 50% as the other got here 2 weeks earlier than the other box that was shipped using the same method (priority mail). So, maybe it was a fluke but those flat rates boxes are awesome. THanks again everyone.

-John


----------



## mcgreggor57

DC# 9101969010383252662423

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## andrprosh

9405503699300489628541 - congratulations!


----------



## lamontjb

1. McGreggor57- 11,34,4- Package recieved! Thanks
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - ????
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 -
6. Empty Spot - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - DC
8. Tmmedic20- 21,27,9 
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - WINNER
10. Empty Spot- 36,38,28 -
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-
12. Jerobinson17 -16,35,32 -
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-


----------



## lamontjb

Compliments of McGreggor57








I'm especially looking forward to smoking the 1844, diesel, and Nica Libre 1990. Awesome variety. Oh, and Aurturo Fuente is my current favorite so the gran reserva will be awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## BigSarge

Sorry this got out so late! Included are your lottery winnings from my stash (labeled), and some extras from the troop support team for you and your buddies!:wave:
9405503699300490366449


----------



## tmmedic20

Sorry about the delay

heres the tracking info 9405503699300494109622


----------



## lamontjb

Pete, your shipment came in today. Wow, thank you soooo much. These are so awesome.. Without knowing each cigar personally (yet), the Don Pepin Garcia is most intriguing. Actually I take that back since I used the word intriguing, the unlabeled is probably the most intriguing, where as the Pepin excites me the most... These Miami edition look so good too. They are all awesome and I really appreciate this bunch....

I am running late so I did not get a good picture of the cigars for the troops. I already gave a few away and I am very excited to give the rest away at an event I am planning to hold here in Camp Casey. Just so the readers are aware, A bundle of Rocky Petel "The edge" were sent along with 20 x Vintage 2002 Gran Habano and 5 Padilla (Picture needs to be added to do this justice).


----------



## lamontjb

Also recieved a package from Andriy Proshchenko over in San Diego CA. Awesome package, thank you very much. The Liga Privada T52 looks awesome, I might smoke that tonight!








Thank you very much guys....


----------



## lamontjb

1. McGreggor57- 11,34,4- Package recieved! Thanks
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - ????
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - Recieved, Awesome selection!
6. Empty Spot - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - Recieved, thanks.
8. Tmmedic20- 21,27,9 - DC - Cant wait!
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - WINNER
10. Empty Spot- 36,38,28 -
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-
12. Jerobinson17 -16,35,32 -
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1-


----------



## FWTX

0312 0090 0000 0255 3639
hope you enjoy the hitch hikers


----------



## lamontjb

Posting update for April. If you have contacted me and I have not annotated, let me know and I will correct ASAP. Thanks guys, this was a great month.

1. McGreggor57- 11,34,4- Package recieved! Thanks
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Contact Made
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - DC - Cant wait
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - ????
5. BigSarge- 8,3,19 - Recieved, Awesome selection!
6. Empty Spot - 26,12,14- 
7. Andrprosh- 39,2,24 - Recieved, thanks.
8. Tmmedic20- 21,27,9 - Recieved, need to post a picture tomorrow. Thanks man
9. Lamontjb- 10,18,22 - WINNER
10. Empty Spot- 36,38,28 -
11. Penguinshockey- 17,29,7-Contact Made
12. Jerobinson17 -16,35,32 - Waiting for responce
13. Smburnette- 20,33,1- Waiting for responce


----------



## lamontjb

Recieved two packages late last week, sorry for posting the pics so late. In fact, I forgot the packages so I will tag accordingly after work (on lunch). Here are the pics... awesome guys, thanks.


----------



## smburnette

Your package will be in the mail shortly... I appologize for the delay.. I have had somethings I needed to deal with...


----------

